

Secure Basecamp alternative: Collabtive 2.0 - EvaK_de
http://www.collabtive.o-dyn.de/blog/?p=653

======
valar_m
Title feels like a pretty obvious attempt to suggest that Basecamp is
insecure. Along with this clear attempt at scaremongering:

 _Can 't overestimate this stuff in times like these..._

And I'm sure that GoSi -- created within an hour of your post -- is nothing
more than just a big fan of your work who had actually been planning to join
HN for a while now:

 _after trying a million PM tools, it 's the only one my company uses besides
Basecamp (which I personally hate)._

------
elandybarr
So the submission title implies that Basecamp is not secure. As a user of
Basecamp, I was concerned, so I started Googling. However, I was unable to
find articles that were from the last two years about any security issues
(other than the DDOS extortion attempt).

Since I am already involved with a project that uses Basecamp, are there any
specific reasons you can give for why I should switch?

I love Open Source and willing to try this in a future project. Thanks devs
for working on this!

------
EvaK_de
Beging part of the open source community behind Collabtive, I'm happy to
release a version with much more security features and less vulnerabilities.
Can't overestimate this stuff in times like these...

On a lighter note: I implemented the new color scheme with the grey and green
shades. Normally I write code, but design also intrigues me. Do you like the
Spring theme? Anything I could do better next time?

------
GoSi
I think this is my favorite PM tool to date. It even has the ability to add
plugins, so you only end up with the features you want and need. Very nice to
be able to reduce the clutter and customize.

It feels like a better Asana and, after trying a million PM tools, it's the
only one my company uses besides Basecamp (which I personally hate).

